# Aussie Thread



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

hi there!!
Well thats very 'australian' isnt it... 'g'day mates...'

I'm from Tassie!! I'm actually coming up to melbourne on thuirsday tho, but not for the grand final, i've never really been into footy!! I'm coming over with my bridesmaids for a girls weekend before my wedding!! One of my bridesmaids lives in melb and cant come down for the hens night, so we thought we would have a second hens night and take it to her!!

You have horses??


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool! :wink: Congrats on the wedding! Yeah, I am a HUGE fan of the Geelong Cats. My family and I go to every Victorian game that the cats play. We were going to go up to QLD and down to Tassie to watch the game but we decided not to. I have no horses because my family an dI just cannot afford one. (If we win tats though, we will be sure getting one!) :lol: I do horse riding and have been for 3-4 years. I had to stop the third term early because we were saving up for finals tickets..... But I'm going next term. Another one of the ponies I ride, (but not any more because...) died.  He was found in his paddock dead.  


Oh well, those things happen.

What are you doing for your wedding?


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

G'day,
I was happy to see power lose, even if I am South Australian. Crows played fair dinkum. Good on yeh Geelong.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

We Are Geelong! The Greatest Team Of All...

Go Cats!!!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm not a footy fan myself but the Geelongs Deserved I mean 44 yrs in the making right??

Any here who are in the EI red zone like me?


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

EI ain't in S.A (I hope it won't make it here either)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Yep! 44 years! I so hope we make it into the grand final next year as well. lol :lol: .
Anyone here watch McLeods Daughters? I love it? Any of you guys? Does anyone know when a next show will be next in Victoria?


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

I LOOOOVE McLeods Daughters lol. Watch it every single week.

On the topic of AFL, man, go the magpies! Black and White shall victor some day lol.


----------



## Peartree (Sep 11, 2007)

I love McLeods Daughters!
My nana knows the guy who trains the horses and cattle and stuff


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool! And Sparky-We bet the pies! Suck! :lol: lol. The Pies I one of my most HATED teams. :lol: 

Peartree-- :shock: :shock: :shock: 
That is soooo cool. Who's your fav?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## country kid (Oct 28, 2007)

ha ha i know its off the footy season now but i only just joined thort i would put my two bobs in....
go the LIONS! 
ha ha sad considering im from s.a but they r the only decent team lol.

um our very good family friend supplies cattle for McLeods Daughters. he he so he owns television stars! lol

im still hanging out for the auto graphs thou lol

any eventers amoung the auusies? co i travel around so much i eventing i probably know people lol.
talk soon!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool! Yes, very much, lol. :lol: :roll: 


What about the stupid Ben Cousins story huh?! I think they should of sacked him the first time they caught him taking drugs. What do you guys think of that?


----------



## country kid (Oct 28, 2007)

hmm yes i think he should have been sacked first time for the drugs! i mean if it was anyone else like in parliament they would be penilised badly or a teacher, they would be sacked, so yes i honestly think he should have been.

but then again, i spose he did not choose to be a hero, or an australian idol. 

so really there is two sides to the story, but i do take the most important side which is yes he should have been coz everyone is going to look at him be like wow hes cool.

yeh sory random babling, ha ha watching home and away at the same time. lol

country kid


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

But, still, you don't do it. Little kids look up to these people and want to be like them when they're older. When you find out they're taking drugs, it's just wrong. It's not just Ben Cousins, there is a few other people from West Coast, and athletes and stuff. But you know, you just don't do it. Ben Cousins is an idiot. Do you hear how he has disappeared?


----------



## country kid (Oct 28, 2007)

haa ha yeh he wnted the media coverage.......he hasnt dissapeared, his father has been on tv now and announced he isnt missing.

honestly i thourght that was the biggest joke when i first heard he was missing.


yes he has done very wrong, and he doesnt deserve the publicity that he is getting coz he is using it for bad, but thats australia for ya, they public love dwelling on other peoples mistakes instead of looking forward to a better future! ah well thats life right.

sucks about this E.I being in Australia dont ya rekon. are any of you guys in affected areas? im not but we may as well be coz everything has been cancelled any way.

country kid


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

He's now going out with Cameron Deaze! What a joke! Have you had any rain lately?


----------



## country kid (Oct 28, 2007)

ha ha since you mention rain!!!!!!! we have had rain all night.
its good and bad though.
first cut of hay for some is still on the ground and in a lot of cases ruined! but we needed it for the tanks lol, but the arean is a wash out, and i was going to jump my young guy who is back in from injury today. so i blame him for bringing the rain, he will do anything to get out of work! he he


any one else had any rain??

ha ha really i didnt know he was going out with cameron deaze.
wat about rove going out with tasmin walton! his wife died not to long ago, wat you rekon bout that?
i say good on him, moving on but not forgetting. you cant live lonely for ever, but is it too soon do ya rekon?


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

We're having rain right now! :lol: lol.

Nah, not that too soon. I guess some people move on fast and others slow. Good on him for making every moment in his life count.


----------



## country kid (Oct 28, 2007)

yeh true true.

he he we have had a lot of drizzling rain all day as well and there is forecasted a severe weather that will spread out and get us soon aswell! he he so then we have wind and rain.
hmm the wind :/ 
ahwell with good comes bad. lol

country kid


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Do you play Howrse?


----------



## country kid (Oct 28, 2007)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Do you play Howrse?



play wat sorry, lol i never heard of it.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Howrse? Don't worry. Do you want me to give you the website?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Ok i'm so ovah Ben Cousins its like no one cares go jump like!!!!

Rain.......yes had it last night. Dana is probably head to toe in mud.

EI. I'm being driven up the wall by it and wish it would go away.

howrse. Used to play it but then the school blocked. I also used to play White Oak Stables but that got snobby so now I play horseisle and Ponybox.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool! I love Howrse. Hey, does any of you guys watch, The Farmer wants a wife?


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

HA! Farmer wants a wife!! how funny is that!!

i'm in tassie and we havent even really had any rain down here even!

how about mcleods daughters bein axed??

oh and EI, apparently we dont have it in tassie yet, but i've been told we DO have it, its just a big secret!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Mcleods Daughter's hasn't been axed in Vic


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

This years season is gonna be the least of mcleods.

And we still havnt found out who died.

if its riley i think i will cry.

I WANNA MARRY HIM...
haha.

why is it so difficult to find an attractive, friendly, funny, decent guy who also happens to be brilliant with horses!

gosh!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

_see the bombers fly up, up to win the premiership flag_

i looooove afl! and the bombers


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

_We are Geelong! The Greatest Team Of All! Hey!_



Heheheheh :lol: .


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

_our boys who play this grand old game
are always striving for glory and fame_

lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

_Weeee play the game as it should be played! Hey! _





:lol:


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

_see the bombers fly up up
the other teams they dont fee-ear _


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

_So stand up and fight, it's always our tradition. _


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

_see the bombers fly
watch the bombers fly
see the bombers fly uuuuup_


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

hahhaha. Is that all you got?

_So stand up and fight. It's always our ambition?_

I win????


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hmmm well that is the end of the song lol

but nah, ya dont win  hehehehe


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh! Shame on you! Kidding! lol.
Who do you think has the most chance winning the Granny this year?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

well i would have to say the bombers but im biased 

not sure really. its hard to tell until pre season and even then that isnt the best indicator cause anything can happen throughout the year but hey, here's hoping its the bombers lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

You wish, you wish. How long have you been a bombers fan?


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

since i was a wee tacker lol


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Same, I looked in my year 1 and 2 jornal and I wrote stories about them! Ha!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, We're versing you today. Driving up to Melbourne at 12pm and trust me. I'll be home to talk to you about it! Guess what? It's a sold out game!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol i was just coming in here to say 'good luck' to you  lol it should be a good game


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

ok! ok! i know!!! we totally sucked today lol im so depressed lol i even cut my ride short to come home and watch the footy and i think i should have just stayed with the horses  oh well! theres always round 18


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

We are Geelong! The Greatest Team Of All....!
You guys sucked. So much for them winning the grand final! I guess, there is ALWAYS round 18. I'm hoping that time we can smash you by 110 +.


We Won! Wee Won! Weeee Won!! Hahahhhahahha


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ever noticed that the Aussies are always on at the same time? lol


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

lol yeah 

nice win for us this week


----------

